# Arenas MIP.. again?



## afireinside

I had a long post but the computer froze when I tried to preview it so I lost it all. Then I wrote a medium post and THAT got lost cause of the same reason. Hopefully this short post will work..



> Most improved player
> 
> Contenders - Tayshaun Prince, Detroit: If he was any smoother he'd be liquid; a great defender and clever scorer. Gilbert Arenas, Washington: Give him the ball, get out of the way. He has scored 40 points or more four times and 30 or more 22 times.
> 
> The winner - Bobby Simmons, L.A. Clippers: Takes smart shots, plays good defense and has made himself a valuable commodity. He averages career highs in points (16.6), rebounds (6.0) and assists (2.8).


Link

Arenas has dominated this season. He has scored 40 points or more five times and 30 or more 23 times. Simmons is a tough guy to compete against since he has greatly improved, but Arenas has a chance.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Arenas is my favorate player but i chose Hughes over him, Arenas has improved in areas such as scoring and decision making (less turnovers) and leadership (coming up big at the end of games), his assists could be a little better (getting teamates more involved on offense) and his defense is non-existant (gamble for steals too much). Hughes improved his nunbers across the board from offense, rebounding and defense and has become an allstar type player like Arenas though his shot selection has been pretty bad. Haven't seen much of Simmons this year only the two games vs the Wizards he looked alot better than his previous years he or Prince will probably win it sinse the the Wizards don't get much love anyways. D-Wade could certianly fit in as well.


----------



## MJG

Arenas and Hughes both should get consideration, but unfortunetly, that means they'll probably split votes amongst people. In other words, neither will be winning the award. Not to say either should win necessarily -- I would go with Simmons or Prince, off the top of my head.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Bobby Simmons has to get it, alot of people hadn't even heard about him before this season.


----------



## KingHandles

Larry Hughes is playing very well but he has been for a while. Arenas on the other hand has been making huge gains in his game the past few years...Arenas all the way...


----------



## Dre

As much as I love the backcourt, it's Bobby Simmons' award this year. He's improved more than either Hughes or Arenas. He's finally getting his chance, and he's thrived. Arenas will get more consideration than Hughes, but they both certainly deserve looks. I don't know how much more they can expect than that.


----------



## hobojoe

Tayshaun Prince would get my vote. He's still a terrific defensive player for Detroit, but his offense has improved dramatically this season.


----------



## CP26

Nice sig hobojoe.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

I think Bobby Simmons is gonna make the race!


----------



## f22egl

Gilbert Arenas has improve his scoring from lst year by 6 ppg while prince has imroved his by 4 ppg. The award is probably going to go to Bobby Simmons since he practically doubled his scoring average.


----------

